
So a PC, Mac, and Linux walk into a bar - transburgh
http://thererack.com/blog/2007/04/13/so-a-pc-mac-and-linux-walk-into-a-bar/
======
reitzensteinm
Why again is there no downvote for items on the front page? Since there aren't
enough interesting and applicable articles to fill the front page, something
like this gets half way up on just 6 votes displacing an older but more
relevent article with more votes.

I understand that reddit has trouble with people burying new submissions, but
there has to be a solution to that. Open up the down vote only when a
submission has enough points to get on the front page, for instance. So
they'll still sneak in, but won't stay for long.

~~~
chaostheory
Hmmm maybe a story bury feature would be better a la digg -personally I don't
care if a story gets down voted for everyone else; I just don't want to see it
on my page

------
b3n
Macs are PCs.

